# Sole a Catinelle film italiano più visto di tutti i tempi



## admin (18 Novembre 2013)

Record su record per Checco Zalone. Il suo nuovo film, Sole a Catinelle (se ne parla qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/sole-catinelle-nuovo-film-di-checco-zalone-31-ottobre-2013-a-vt11353.html ) ha appena stracciato il precedente record, appartenente allo stesso comico pugliese, diventando il film italiano più visto della storia: quasi 50 milioni di euro incassati nelle prime tre settimane di proiezione. Ora, Zalone, proverà a battere anche il record di Avatar (il film più visto in assoluto) che incassò 65 milioni.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Mamma mia che numeri.
Dubito però che possa riuscire a superare gli incassi di Avatar.


----------



## Frikez (18 Novembre 2013)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Albijol (18 Novembre 2013)

beh, meglio lui che quello schifo di Avatar


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Novembre 2013)

per quanto mi piaccia la comicità di Zalone, è un dato veramente imbarazzante!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma se un prodotto fa successo perché non dovrebbe raggiungere certe cifre? Volete che queste cifre le faccia soltanto un altro Padrino, per dire?


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Apprezzo Zalone, ma è un dato imbarazzante. 20 anni fa non avrebbe raggiunto neanche la metà degli incassi. Adesso c'è veramente pochezza di film comici veramente decenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo Zalone, ma è un dato imbarazzante. 20 anni fa non avrebbe raggiunto neanche la metà degli incassi. Adesso c'è veramente pochezza di film comici veramente decenti.


Prima era meglio(cit.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima era meglio(cit.)


Io sono contento per Zalone, alla fine non è mica colpa sua, ma è un dato di fatto che la comicità in Italia è andata a farsi f ottere eccetto rare eccezioni.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma dai, smettiamola con questi finti moralismi del passato.
Zalone è un genio, ha trovato un certo tipo di film adatto a un target immenso. Fa ridere senza mettere in mezzo il sesso o troppe volgarità.
E' un film per tutti. Lasciando perdere FrikyFrik


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Io per gusto personale preferisco i capolavori del genere comico del passato, ma risulta difficile fare paragoni tra epoche storiche così diverse. Oggi un film sulla falsa riga di _Bianco, rosso e Verdone_ (che adoro) quasi certamente non se lo filerebbe nessuno.
Diciamo una cosa sul record di Zalone: i suoi film vengono sempre stramegapubblicizzati, tutti sanno dell'esistenza del film. Diciamo che entra in gioco anche il cosiddetto "_bandwagon effect_", per cui il valore del bene (in questo caso, il film) è tanto maggiore quanto più viene visto da più persone possibili. Lasciando da parte le teorie microeconomiche, è chiaro che la pubblicità abbia influito molto su questo successo, ma evidentemente la comicità di Zalone piace e piace a persone di tutte le età. Al cinema ho visto bambini, ragazzi, adulti e anziani che il film se lo sono visti anche 2/3 volte.
Sinceramente non trovo uno scandalo che questo film sia quello che ha incassato di più nella storia tra i film italiani. E' un film, che può piacere o non piacere, che vuole strappare una sana risata e lo vuole fare senza essere volgare. Non è che se un film è quello che ha incassato di più debba essere per forza un capolavoro. Se ha incassato così tanto è perché quasi 1 milione di persone ha voluto passare un'ora e mezza al cinema per farsi una risata, senza pensare ai problemi (che ci possono essere o meno) della vita quotidiana. Tutto qui.


----------



## Frikez (18 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> beh, meglio lui che quello schifo di Avatar



Ma anche no.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Zalone è un genio



Ai livelli di Boldi.


----------



## Gas (18 Novembre 2013)

Comunque si parla di record di incassi e non di visualizzazioni.
Tutti i record di incassi appartengono a film recenti semplicemente perché i costi dei biglietti oggi sono superiori a quelli di una volta ed i dati degli incassi non sono corretti con il tasso d'inflazione.


----------



## Gas (18 Novembre 2013)

I film più visti:
Via col vento - 202.044.600 biglietti venduti
Guerre Stellari - 178.119.600
Tutti insieme appassionatamente - 142.415.400 
ET - 141.854.300
I 10 comandamenti - 131.000.000
Titanic - 128.345.900
Lo squalo - 128.078.800
Il dottor Zivago - 124.135.500
L'esorcista - 110.568.700
Biancaneve e i sette nani - 109.000.000

Avatar, primo nelle classifiche d'incassi non è in realtà neppure nei primi 10 in quanto a visualizzazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io sono contento per Zalone, alla fine non è mica colpa sua, ma è un dato di fatto che la comicità in Italia è andata a farsi f ottere eccetto rare eccezioni.


Senti, gli anni '70 penso si possano dire "prima" eppure in quegli anni spopolavano i Pippo Franco, i Bombolo, gli Alvaro Vitali e i Lino Banfi... cose buone e cose cattive ci sono sempre state, sempre, in ogni benedettissima epoca. Dati di fatto non ne vedo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senti, gli anni '70 penso si possano dire "prima" eppure in quegli anni spopolavano i Pippo Franco, i Bombolo, gli Alvaro Vitali e i Lino Banfi... cose buone e cose cattive ci sono sempre state, sempre, in ogni benedettissima epoca. Dati di fatto non ne vedo.


Ah no, non parlo affatto di quegli anni, ma di quelli di Vittorio De Sica e Totò. Comunque si, siamo tornati più o meno in quei tempi, se non peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah no, non parlo affatto di quegli anni, ma di quelli di Vittorio De Sica e Totò. Comunque si, siamo tornati più o meno in quei tempi, se non peggio.


Eh... De Sica e Totò, i soliti noti, e poi c'erano i succitati. Ogni epoca ha i suoi pro e i suoi contro, in ogni ambito dello scibile umano, resterà una cavolata grossa come la storia umana il pedante assunto che "prima era meglio".


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2013)

Sono stra felice per lui. Una persona normalissima! E sopratutto che in ogni film s'è saputo inventare qualcosa di nuovo! Ma vogliamo parlare del cinema comico italiano? Zalone è gradini sopra a chiunque! 

Vuoi un film da un'oretta e mezza? Tranquillo? Per farti due risate? Guardati un film di Zalone, di certo non ti consiglio i vacanze di natale o le classiche commedie trite e ritrite all'italiana.


----------



## Sesfips (18 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono stra felice per lui. Una persona normalissima! E sopratutto che in ogni film s'è saputo inventare qualcosa di nuovo! Ma vogliamo parlare del cinema comico italiano? Zalone è gradini sopra a chiunque!
> 
> Vuoi un film da un'oretta e mezza? Tranquillo? Per farti due risate? Guardati un film di Zalone, di certo non ti consiglio i vacanze di natale o le classiche commedie trite e ritrite all'italiana.



Quotissimo.
Zalone è un ragazzo molto semplice, che anche ora che ha guadagnato milioni di euro, resta sempre lo stesso e con i piedi per terra.
A me fa ridere ogni volta che dice qualcosa. E' troppo simpatico.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono stra felice per lui. Una persona normalissima! E sopratutto che in ogni film s'è saputo inventare qualcosa di nuovo! Ma vogliamo parlare del cinema comico italiano? Zalone è gradini sopra a chiunque!
> 
> Vuoi un film da un'oretta e mezza? Tranquillo? Per farti due risate? Guardati un film di Zalone, di certo non ti consiglio i vacanze di natale o le classiche commedie trite e ritrite all'italiana.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2013)

un risultato veramente straordinario


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2013)

ora ho capito il perche delle severe critiche(non del forum eh ) a checco zalone...ha fatto a satira sui comunisti!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Novembre 2013)

Può arrivare a 100 milioni, e non sto scherzando
Ieri ho dovuto fare ore di fila e cambiare due cinema per poterlo vedere


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole a catinelle...ma porcozzio...


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Novembre 2013)

Mah.

Sarà che fatico veramente a trovare un comico che mi faccia ridere...(rido molto di più in ambito lavorativo, ma sarò strano io), ma non vedo tutta sta genialità in Zalone e i suoi "Philip" "pini" (posto che il film in sé non l'ho visto, mi baso sui suoi spettacoli più gli stralci noti e rinoti).


----------



## Canonista (19 Novembre 2013)

Io penso che comunque, essendo film "geolocalizzati", è normale che non facciano ridere tutto il popolo italiano. 

Ciò che fa pena non sono affatto i film di Zalone, ma quelle persone che ridono pur non avendo capito la battuta.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2013)

Banfi; Vitali;Boldi tutti comici da 4 soldi. 
A me Zalone fa ridere cosi' come Teo Mammucari


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Novembre 2013)

Beh non sono fan nè del genere nè dell'attore, ma evidentemente agli italiani piace. Non ho visto il film, e non penso che lo vedrò al cinema ma al massimo a casa, però ne parlano tutti molto bene. E' divertente, e alla gente piace divertirsi per un ora e mezza senza pensare ai tanti problemi di questa epoca. Detto questo, mi fa un pò sorridere sentire che è il film italiano più visto di sempre


----------



## Doctore (20 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Sarà che fatico veramente a trovare un comico che mi faccia ridere...(rido molto di più in ambito lavorativo, ma sarò strano io), ma non vedo tutta sta genialità in Zalone e i suoi "Philip" "pini" (posto che il film in sé non l'ho visto, mi baso sui suoi spettacoli più gli stralci noti e rinoti).


vedilo...niente d impegnativo Solito inizio...difficolta ecc... poi il solito lieto fine...nel mezzo ti ammazzi di risate


----------



## tamba84 (20 Novembre 2013)

io penso che la pochezza di film decenti centri relativamente, io penso che la gente con la crisi che c'è oggi preferisce spendere 2 soldi per farsi due risate e distrarsi e quindio scelga questi film. Poi io sono dell'idea che per un film cosi al cinema non andrei per me il cinema va sfruttato per film da cinema con effetti speciali, o per cartoni meritevoli come l'era glaciale o Madagascar.


----------

